# Basset Hound on Rabbits



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Here's a couple of short video clips I was able to get of my older Basset Hound Barney running a couple of rabbits. He was running at the top of his game today. Scenting conditions were great, and the bunnies weren't running straight to holes this time out. He brought one around three times, and the other came around twice. Each one came back through the jump area within 15' of where they jumped.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201729647306512&set=vb.1340526836&type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201729456461741&set=vb.1340526836&type=2&theater


.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

nice job


----------



## nuhunter (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! can't wait to see if I can get mine in august! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

nuhunter said:


> Thanks for sharing! can't wait to see if I can get mine in august!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Where's it coming from?

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

good voice on him. A while ago, you had a pup, how is he doing?


----------



## nuhunter (Jul 16, 2011)

Hoping to get one from Gary's dog this summer. Going to the event in April to meet some of the guys can't wait! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

ken powell said:


> good voice on him. A while ago, you had a pup, how is he doing?


That pup just turned 3 years old and is doing very well. He a better rabbit hound than the older dog when he's 'on'. He has a better nose and trails better in more adverse cold/dry conditions. He just doesn't search and jump as hard yet. He can be a bit lazy at times. The older dog just hit the tangles harder. He's looking to jump bunnies.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

nuhunter said:


> Hoping to get one from Gary's dog this summer. Going to the event in April to meet some of the guys can't wait!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You should be satisfied.


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

Jumpshootin' said:


> That pup just turned 3 years old and is doing very well. He a better rabbit hound than the older dog when he's 'on'. He has a better nose and trails better in more adverse cold/dry conditions. He just doesn't search and jump as hard yet. He can be a bit lazy at times. The older dog just hit the tangles harder. He's looking to jump bunnies.


3 years? I guess it was a while ago. I just remember his coloring thinking man, that is a nice looking dog. Glad to hear he is doing good.


----------



## smelz like wet dog (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey guys. Im comin off my second season with my female bassette. Three years old. I had just about given up on her(yes i owned beagles previously). The last six weeks of rabbit season this year she has turned on and is a rabbit runnin machine. It kinda jut turned on one day like magic. She used to wait at the car while i hunted. Anyway is it normal for a bassette to take a little longer than beagles to start or is it a personality thing? Ive owned some bull headed beagles too. It sure is great to hear her sing and see her clomp a bunny after the shot. If theres anyone in the thumb area running bassttes p.m. me if you need company. I would love to run her with her own kind.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Most all Beagles will be started and running by one year of age. Bassets can take two or three years.
My older dog started at 18 months old. My younger one at 9 months.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Runaway2 (Jan 25, 2013)

Jumpshootin' said:


> Most all Beagles will be started and running by one year of age. Bassets can take two or three years.
> My older dog started at 18 months old. My younger one at 9 months.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You think i should start my 10 month old now then? I was told to wait til hes 2. What do u think?? Here he is. Hes the best dog ive ever owned!! Period!!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

If he comes to you when called I'd get him going now.
He's a fine looking pup.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Runaway2 (Jan 25, 2013)

Jumpshootin' said:


> If he comes to you when called I'd get him going now.
> He's a fine looking pup.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


He listens really well. And thank u hes been a great pup. Looks like ill get him running asap! Thanks!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Runaway2 said:


> He listens really well. And thank u hes been a great pup. Looks like ill get him running asap! Thanks!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Had that pup on any rabbits yet?

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

